# [SOLVED] Constant Windows Installer windows popping up



## figgepop (Jul 4, 2007)

The Security Center Forum refered me to the XP Forum after clearing a infection.

During the infection and/or clearing process, I now receive 3-4 Windows Installer windows with virtualy every program I invoke.
These Windows Installer windows are up for only for a few seconds. No progam name inside the box just Windows Installer on blue title bar and inside it says "Installing..."

Happens with virtually every program start but most notable with IE7 and Outlook. Never noticed it poping up with Outlook Express.

All Microsoft updates installed.
All security sotwae up to date.

Reagrds,
FIGGEPOP


----------



## andyenglish (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: Constant Windows Installer windows popping up*

I've seen this problem in other programs like PowerPoint and other Microsoft Office suite components. The last time it got really bad, I had to uninstall the programs that were invoking the Installer and reinstall them, so that all the .dll files and .ini files were in the right place again.
I'm sure someone else has a better suggestion...
-Andy


----------



## figgepop (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: Constant Windows Installer windows popping up*

I agree this looks nasty and I have reinstalled all Microsoft Office programs... but now what?

Regards.


----------



## andyenglish (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: Constant Windows Installer windows popping up*

Does the Installer tell you which program it's trying to install? Some registry editing may need to be done, but it could be as simple as editing the .ini or .dll files. You can open the .dll and .ini files for the programs (the ones you're running, not the ones that are trying to install) and remove any command lines that mention the installer or installshield, or install-whatever. Save backups of your original files, in case you need to revert.
-Andy


----------



## figgepop (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: Constant Windows Installer windows popping up*

Nope. Just says "Preparing to install...."

Operating in Safe mode lends no more information.

Regards.


----------



## andyenglish (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: Constant Windows Installer windows popping up*

Yeah, I get that too. I hate that.

Try this interesting little experiment: create a new profile or log in as a 'guest' and see if the problem persists. That will at least rule out any user-specific settings that may be causing problems. 

I will definitely look into this some more...
-Andy


----------



## figgepop (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: Constant Windows Installer windows popping up*

I'll give it a try then post my results.

Regards.


----------



## andyenglish (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: Constant Windows Installer windows popping up*

Maybe if your hit Ctrl-Alt-Del while the installer popup is visible, it will appear in Running Programs and you can get more info there...
-Andy


----------



## figgepop (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: Constant Windows Installer windows popping up*

Tried the Ctrl-Alt-Del many times ... no help. When I can catch it in the runningprograms windows, its only there for a second. Often it spawns 3-4 times in a very short time frame.

Tried loging on as an Admin... no change. Installer windows pop up although there only limited applications when I log in this way.

Regards.


----------



## andyenglish (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: Constant Windows Installer windows popping up*



figgepop said:


> Operating in Safe mode lends no more information.


So the installers still pop up in safe mode?
Hmmm.... :sigh:
-Andy


----------



## andyenglish (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: Constant Windows Installer windows popping up*

The computer that's currently doing this is across town right now, but I'll have a chance maybe tomorrow to check it out. I'll let you know if I discover anything...
-Andy


----------



## Scott2 (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Constant Windows Installer windows popping up*

Try this
Is the Registry Mechanic... It helped me a lot always.


----------



## figgepop (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: Constant Windows Installer windows popping up*

Seems like a tools with which I could hurt myself. If I were to employ a registry tool, I would need some guidance from an expert.

(Installer windows still popping up with virtually every application invocation.)

Regards.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Hi FIGGEPOP



> These Windows Installer windows are up for only for a few seconds. No progam name inside the box just Windows Installer on blue title bar and inside it says "Installing..."
> 
> Happens with virtually every program start but most notable with IE7 and Outlook. Never noticed it poping up with Outlook Express.


We'll have to play around a little just to see the extent of the problem. 

-Go into Start>Run>type: *services.msc* and press Enter.
-Scroll down the left hand-side column and look for *Windows Installer*.
-Double-click it, and choose *Disabled* for "Startup type"
-Under that, choose "Stop" if it's already started.

See if any pop-ups still appear.

Additionally, try installing another browser, such as Firefox or Opera. It is always beneficial to have, against audacious problems, to troubleshoot. Open that up and see if you still get the same Installer pop-ups.

If disabling it doesn't works or produces another error, then re-enable it and set it to *Startup Type: Manual*.

-Then, have any browsers closed and uninstall Java from Add/Remove Programs through the Control panel. 
-Restart your system and check if you still get any popups after the reboot. :smile:



Scott2 said:


> Try this
> Is the Registry Mechanic... It helped me a lot always.


Please read this: http://www.techsupportforum.com/mic...p-support/announcement-registry-cleaners.html

We don't support the use of so called "registry cleaners" because they can aggravate a situation and take steps we are many times not manually aware of. It is better not to resort to such programs where you don;t know what is happening with the proposed fix and the registry. It can make a system unbootable by one mistake. :sayyes:


----------



## figgepop (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: Constant Windows Installer windows popping up*

Under services, Windows Installler was "startup type = Manual". Changed to "startup type = Disbaled" and changed "service status = Stop".

Windows Installer windows continued to pop up 3 - 4 times no matter what application invoked (except for Outlook Express) although the window would is active for only a brief portion of a second. 
(under prior "services.msc" settings each Windows Installer window would be present for about a full second or two.)

Returned services.msc settings to previous state.

Regards.


----------



## figgepop (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: Constant Windows Installer windows popping up*

Relevant information.

I went into Windows Event Viewer (Settings -- Control Panel -- Adminstrative Tools -- Computer Management - Event Viewer -- Application).

Within the Event Viewer there are dozens of Warnings and Information entries all pointing to Visio 2003. The Properties of the Information entries all state Visio failed to install.

I have tried to remove Visio under Control Panel -- Add/Remove Porgrams only to have the standard Remove fail (says patch file not present.)
I had Visio 2003 installed at one time when working for another company but don't need it anymore. Now I can't Remove or update Visio 2003.

Regards.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: Constant Windows Installer windows popping up*

Using the Windows Installer Cleanup Utility which you have installed already, does Visio 2003 appear?

Locate and launch the Windows Installer CleanUp Utility on the Start menu.
From the Windows Installer CleanUp Utility window, locate the application in the list and click the Remove button.
Once the application has been removed, click the Exit button to close the utility


----------



## figgepop (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: Constant Windows Installer windows popping up*

Wow! - That seems to have gotten it!

I had deleted Visio from Add/Remove programs list using HiJackThis but the popping windows installer window remained. 

After implementing your guidance the popping Windows Installer window is now gone. After reboot everything seems to be working.

Thank you very much!

Best regards.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: Constant Windows Installer windows popping up*

Good job looking at the Event Viewer.

I know in your other thread, I had suggested using the Windows Installer CleanUp Utility against whatever bad install was causing the pop but we didn't ID the guilty app; I didn't think to have you look at Event Viewer....so, Well Done! 


@Kalim -

Thanks for the look-in and comments.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

No problem tetonbob, you resolved it before I could get around. :embarased

FYI it isn't the first time this has happened either. This problems plagues me when I run *many* "cleaners", and it is none other but Microsoft Visio 2003 (11) which bugs me with Windows Installer issues in those limited cases aswell.


----------



## UnMonkey (Dec 26, 2007)

We resolved a similar issue. I'm posting this in the hope that it might help someone else solve the same problem(s).

User environment:
User machine was running Windows XP. All windows service and security patches has been applied to date. User machine was running Microsoft Office 2007 professional addition with a full installation. User was also running the original driver and utilities installed with a HP OfficeJet Pro L7580.

Problem:
Using any office application, upon saving the document or auto-saving the document, the windows installer popup with the "Preparing to install" message would appear. This did not occur every save or auto-save, but would occur sporadically. It would occur several times during the same reboot and/or running of the windows application. Running through the installer process completely had no effect.

Resolution:
We found some obscure references to conflicts between Microsoft Office 2007 and the printer drivers for the HP OfficeJet Pro L7580. We updated to the current printer driver (as of December 5, 2007) for the HP OfficeJet Pro L7580 and the problem was resolved. About a week later, HP released a new driver update for the printer. When the new driver was applied, the problem re-appeared. Rolling back to the previous (Dec 5) driver, the problem once again went away.


----------



## SeanCantwell (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, I am having the exact same problem, but as far as I can tell, I do not have Visio installed. It started either right after I installed MS office 2007 as an upgrade or when I installed the Desktop search.

This is the first message that I have in my event viewer:

=============

Detection of product '{8A9B8148-DDD7-448F-BD6C-358386D32354}', feature 'PaintShopPhotoAlbum' failed during request for component '{D2D7B4BF-6CCA-11D5-8B3F-00105A9846E9}'

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

==========

I can not find Photoshop in the Window Install Cleanup Utility.

Here is the last message that I got in the event viewer:

============
Detection of product '{91110409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9}', feature 'HandWritingFiles' failed during request for component '{E6BFD503-3A35-4B78-BAB5-9570EDDEF81C}'

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

===============

So, I think I am having the exact same problem, but the resolution is a bit different.

Thanks,

Sean


----------



## Alopex (Mar 10, 2009)

I am having the same problem and I think this is the way to fix it but I do not know which program to remove with installer cleanup.

Detection of product '{8331C3EA-0C91-43AA-A4D4-27221C631139}', feature 'statusexe' failed during request for component '{2DFFBF7B-DD79-4C29-827F-1E3671795822}'

Thats the error message but I am not sure where "statusexe" is coming from. What program would that be?

You guys are awesome anyways but will be even awesomer(yes that's now a word) if you can figure it out to get my father off my back for not knowing how to fix it.


----------



## soso_777 (Jun 30, 2010)

May be this is too late but I have an update that may help someone to cut back a step.
I run a Windows-XP-SP2 OS on a relatively old device of MSI corporation.
I Had the problem of the "Windows Installer: Preparing to Install" windows popping up all the time. Trying to open GoogleChrome, and any explorer window and even when right-clicking on the Recycle Bin to empty it. Microsoft Visio 2003 was installed along with Microsoft office 2007 Professional Package at this stage.
I was trying to uninstal MS Visio because I no longer needed it but the process was never completed properly and then this problem started to happen. Next, the Windows Installer CleenUp Utility was download and it took some time to remove Visio as it had been crashing every time I tried to remove it whilst running a screen message of an "unidentified runtime error".
Finally it was uninstalled. I headed to "Add or Remove Programs" window to remove the JAVA application as previous users suggested and PHEW!, the pop-up window didn't load!!

That was a big problem, and your solution was one step closer to the moon, guys !


I just wanna say THANK YOU SOOO MUCH !


----------

